# Visa190 Updates.



## r13nick

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone got the clarity for new updates regarding VISA 190? where its been published that point score and experience have been removed.
Below is the statement from the portal.(Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190))

"_Previously published points scores and work experience guides for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) have been removed due to increased availability of the Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) by the Department of Home Affairs_"

What would be the minimum score now?
What all changes are there exactly.

Thanks,
Rahul


----------



## gurmeetssit

What would be the minimum score now?

seems Minimum points are 65 now in every occupation 

What all changes are there exactly.

That means if have to meet the basic requirment which is 6 month residenscy for 190 and 3 months for 491


----------

